# Breeding



## click (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it possible to breeding the pygocentrus cariba?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont think it's been done outside of thier original habitat. Look under information and then the piranha profiles. I'm going to look too.

I was wrong, it has been done, but is rare.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

it has been done a few times.....John something bred them.........alot of work went into it....I wouldn't expect to get them to breed.....very tough.


----------

